
YouTube ready to start renting video on-demand movies from major studios? - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/25/youtube-ready-to-start-renting-video-on-demand-movies-from-major/
======
aphexairlines
Maybe a bad idea to direct more revenue to major studios -- and thus to the
MPAA's legal and lobbying budgets. They, more than the BSA, led to the DMCA
which hardware and software makers now wield against the public.

